# So... how many of you guys saw this and didn't bid?



## 37fleetwood (Feb 3, 2012)

you'd better start taking a closer look at things!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27090372838...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## npence (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow Scott, that bike was a great buy with that chain guard i wonder if it is a crows beak or the three ribbed guard. I never seen it.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 3, 2012)

Ugh...there goes my cushioned stem..bummer.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 3, 2012)

I did see it but didn't pay much attention, is that the desirable chainguard? 


Did you get it?


----------



## jpromo (Feb 3, 2012)

Doesn't look like much special until you notice the obscenely low shipping costs and the rare chainguard that I believe many people would offer their firstborn for.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 3, 2012)

this thing is a treasure trove of rare Huffman parts!
It sat there all week with a $500.00 buy-it-now on it and I didn't pay too much attention to it. I noticed it had 0 bids and was pretty cheap so I started looking it over to see what if anything I could use and stopped dead when I got to the chain guard. curved down tube, drop stand, and flat fender braces make it a 1938, so yes it will be the big Crow's Beak Guard. it was agonizing watching the last 20 minutes go by, and it's going to be just as agonizing deciding if the guard is destined for my '38 Streamliner project or if this one is too nice to tear apart.
I bid and then luckily raised my bid. only one other person bid and they didn't bid high enough.


----------



## robertc (Feb 3, 2012)

Can you believe it Belle; the boys are buying girl's bikes. Looks like some competition for you. Very nice pre war bicycle regardless.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice score, but are you going to hold them to that obviously incorrect shipping quote?  That would be poor form in my opinion.  With 0 feedbacks they obviously don't know what they are doing.  Just sayin.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 3, 2012)

to make sure it arrives safely I will pay whatever they can get the shipping priced to. of course I would ask them to let me help them get it shipped safely and as cheap as possible. helps everyone that way.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Scott,  
If their shipping inexperience scares you at all, let me know and I'll drive down there and pick it up for you, as long as you don't need it right away.  I've shipped a bunch of bikes and do so very carefully.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Dean!
I'll feel out the situation and see how I feel. I just had the last three things I've bought damaged by poor packing so this ideal is appealing


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 3, 2012)

Same here Scott..I have to go out of state for a few days..I was REALLY sick and wasnt on the computer much so I missed it..If you need me to I can go pick it up and ship it to you if youre not in a rush also,its about 45 minutes from me... Jeff


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, I'll have to see if the seller needs it gone right away, I'd hate to pay for it and have it gone before one of you guys got a chance to go get it.




 see, this is why I love the CABE!


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw it. Just didn't need it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2012)

catfish said:


> I saw it. Just didn't need it.



Come on Ed, that's like saying "I saw a Hundred Dollar Bill on the side walk  but I already had one so I didn't pick it up".


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Come on Ed, that's like saying "I saw a Hundred Dollar Bill on the side walk  but I already had one so I didn't pick it up".




I also didn't see a need to jack up the price on anyone that did want it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Come on Ed, that's like saying "I saw a Hundred Dollar Bill on the side walk  but I already had one so I didn't pick it up".




Not really because it costs close to $100 just to pick it up and now you have a nice girls bike that you have to agonize over whether or not to part out. At least that's how it would be for me.  Lately I've been trying to buy just the things I want and nothing more, and its been quite liberating.  Yes it costs a bit more, but after 5 years of accumulating any good deal that came along I've found that your stuff really does start to own you after awhile.  And while selling it off can be profitable it's also a major time suck, and its not really how I want to spend my days.  I'm not trying to put you down, I'm just saying that passing up a good deal on bike is not the same as walking past a $100 bill.  -Chris


----------



## walter branche (Feb 4, 2012)

*tip of the hat to Catfish*

thats a cool comment about ,,not wanting to jack the price up , everyone should take a lesson  ---thanks --wpb


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2012)

walter branche said:


> thats a cool comment about ,,not wanting to jack the price up , everyone should take a lesson  ---thanks --wpb




Thanks Walter.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 4, 2012)

Scott, you are the only guy I know that would start a thread and try to make us feel bad for not out bidding you...be thankful, ya got a score and maybe next time we'll snooker you big time...


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know what the gloating is about, It's not that a great of a buy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2012)

I suppose it looks like gloating, but I was really excited, and did want to point out to everyone that you should always really look at things before moving on. I almost missed this myself. I really appreciate you not bidding Ed as I do have a few bikes that are supposed to have that chain guard and have seen them go for as much as $500.00. along with the guard the bike has the extremely hard to find grips, a Huffman drop stand and clip, prewar Huffman wheels probably with a 1938 date coded Morrow hub, and a few other hard to find Huffman goodies. I would estimate a part out of this bike to reach near $1000.00. I'm just glad to have spotted it. it would have been a sad thing if someone bought it to put in their garden.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I suppose it looks like gloating, but I was really excited, and did want to point out to everyone that you should always really look at things before moving on. I almost missed this myself. I really appreciate you not bidding Ed as I do have a few bikes that are supposed to have that chain guard and have seen them go for as much as $500.00. along with the guard the bike has the extremely hard to find grips, a Huffman drop stand and clip, prewar Huffman wheels probably with a 1938 date coded Morrow hub, and a few other hard to find Huffman goodies. I would estimate a part out of this bike to reach near $1000.00. I'm just glad to have spotted it. it would have been a sad thing if someone bought it to put in their garden.




Your welcome.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2012)

well, it would have been nice.
I got a note from the seller that the bike isn't available. it has been sold to someone else off ebay.
I suppose I shouldn't have mentioned the bike until after I had it.
lesson learned... the hard way.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 7, 2012)

Scott That is horrible and I certainly know what that feels like! I hope that he is now suspended from ever selling on ebay and that it wasn't a cabe member that bought the bike after you. Because THAT would be beyond low.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, what is it with people today - are times that rough?  The same thing happened to me on a non-bike ebay item a couple weeks ago.  About 20 minutes after paying with paypal I received an email saying that the item was no longer available.  The seller would't give me an explanation and he couldn't seem to understand why refunding my money wasn't enough to make me all warm and fuzzy with the situation.  Poop...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow,  I can't imagine that happening...actually winning an item after the auction played out, paying for it, and then having it yanked from you.
There's nothing I want bad enough to approach a seller after losing/missing an auction with a winning bidder...that is low.
Doesn't ebay have recourse beyond feedback for these circumstances?
Chris


----------



## frank 81 (Feb 7, 2012)

Perfect feedback for this seller.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2012)

I called ebay and they started a item not received claim noting the particulars of the deal, and they are watching to see what ebay/Paypal member sends him several hundred dollars in the near future to bust both of them. so far I haven't heard back from this con artist but who knows. ebay won't ban him completely but has him so that he's only allowed 1 auction per month. if they catch the other member they will get the same treatment. I'll be watching ebay to see if any parts from this bike show up. don't think I won't report anything off of this bike.


----------

